# Contador Ascendente Y Descendente con 74ls192



## Irv TOmaS (Ago 5, 2012)

Espero les sea de utilidad...


----------



## camarohero (Ago 6, 2012)

se agradece el aporte gracias 
estoy seguro que muchos buscan esto 
y el 74192 simplifica mucho la vida al tener decodificador bcd a 7 segmentos y salida de decadas


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 6, 2012)

Irv TOmaS dijo:


> Espero les sea de utilidad...



Gracias por el aporte, y si agregas alguna explicación complementaria a tu esquema el aporte sería mas completo.


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta (Nov 7, 2012)

Disculpa amigo pero no puedo abrir tu archivo.
gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 15, 2012)

Por ejemplo:

En los botones, el lado que va a la compuerta, le falta una resistencias llamadas Pull-Up. A ambos botones. 10K hacia el Vcc.

El IC 4002 es CMOS y probablemente no funcione con los demás que son TTL a menos que hayas conseguido uno para 5V,

Falta conectar las entradas LT(3) y RBI(5) del decodificador 7447 al Vcc.

Faltan las resistencias limitadoras de corriente para los segmentos de los Display’s.
Su valor depende del tipo de Display que utilices.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## odlanyer772 (Abr 6, 2014)

Despues de revisar el diagrama de compuertas del datasheet del integrado y leer una parte muy clara que decia, el diseño de compuertas interno esta especialmente preparado para facilitar la conexion en cascada entre integrados, casi me caigo de la tontada que estaba haciendo, todo porque lo analize desde la perspectiva del simulador livewire y no desde el diagrama de compuertas y conexion del circuito en si.
He quitado todas las compuertas nand y nor y conectado los integrados( la salida de carry del primer integrado al up del segundo y la salida de borrow del primero al down del segundo) directamente sólo usando un switch para alternar el clock y con esto es suficiente.

Adjunto el circuito por si a alguien le sirve.

Saludos.


----------



## Pepeitor1 (May 1, 2014)

Hola a todos.
Queria pediros ayuda sobre un contador que estoy montando y no consigo que haga lo que pretendo.
He visto cantidad de esquemas por el foro pero ninguno se adapta a lo que necesito. Tambien he hecho diferentes pruebas y nada.
Hasta ahora tengo hecho lo siguiente. (Sacado de https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/contador-ascendente-descendente-74ls192-80911/ con alguna modificacion)



La intencion es que mediante el 4017 (Manejado por un monoestable) seleccionar el 4066 correspondiente a cada display y este a su vez hacer que la cuenta sea ascendente, asi hasta tener los cuatro displays en el numero deseado. Una vez hecho esto y mediante un conmutador (O cualquier otro sistema) hacer que la cuenta empiece a descender desde el numero elegido.
Faltan dos 4066 y alguna cosa mas pero es para que os hagais una idea. La duda es esa, como configurar los 74192 para hacer la cuenta ascendente manualmente y la descendente "automaticamente". Si es que se puede hacer.
He probado tambien con compuertas pero nada, no hay manera. (Lo de las compuertas es totalmente nuevo para mi, pero bueno, ahi ando, experimentando)
No se si se entiende, espero que si.
Gracias de antemano.
Un saludo.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 1, 2014)

Hola, bien, que función les estás dando a los 4066?.
Recuerda que no puedes dejar terminales de entrada en alta impedancia, aunque sean del tipo TTL.
Si deseas hacer una cuenta ascendente manual, para que después sea automática el descenso, pues debes atacar cada entrada UP, con la señal manual. Luego cada entrada DN debe estar conectada en cascada al sig. contador como lo están ya conectadas.


----------



## MrCarlos (May 1, 2014)

Hola Pepeitor1

Creo que las líneas que están entre la salida TCU y UP de cada contador sobran,
Por las entradas UP ajustarás cada contador al número deseado por medio de un 4066 a los cuales les llegará la señal de un Timer 555.
Ten en cuenta que cuando ya tengas ajustados los contadores, estas entradas UP deben quedar a nivel alto(1).
Luego el Timer 555 que estaba aplicando su salida a los 4066 deberás conectarla al primer contador por su entrada DN para que cuente ahora descendentemente.

Pero: qué debe hacer tu circuito cuando llegue a cero ??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Pepeitor1 (May 2, 2014)

Buenos dias.
Primero pedir disculpas por haber puesto el tema donde no debia 
Intento responderos.


> que función les estás dando a los 4066?


La funcion de estos es permitir el paso del clock a las entradas Up 


> Recuerda que no puedes dejar terminales de entrada en alta impedancia, aunque sean del tipo TTL.


Te refieres a la TCU y TCD del ultimo 74192? Si es asi, como deberia conectarlas? He probado llevandolas a GND y a 5v y me da error 


> Si deseas hacer una cuenta ascendente manual, para que después sea automática el descenso, pues debes atacar cada entrada UP, con la señal manual. Luego cada entrada DN debe estar conectada en cascada al sig. contador como lo están ya conectadas.


Juraria que lo hice y no funciono, pero despues de toda la tarde haciendo esquemas cualquier cosa 


> Creo que las líneas que están entre la salida TCU y UP de cada contador sobran


Ya las he quitado  pero en teoria y como decia el compañero Gudino Roberto duberlin deberia conectarlas a algun sitio, no?


> Ten en cuenta que cuando ya tengas ajustados los contadores, estas entradas UP deben quedar a nivel alto(1)


Esto es lo que mas loco me esta volviendo. Segun el simulador y el esquema modificado que adjunto. Esta funcionando, pero, si es verdad que he leido que cuando estas mandando un pulso al Up la entrada Down debe estar en alto y a la viceversa, esto es lo que no consigo hacer. Lo que no se es porque en el simulador funciona, sera cosa del proteus?


> Pero: qué debe hacer tu circuito cuando llegue a cero ??


Quiero hacer varias cosas  Una es, mediante otro circuito detener el conteo y que este numero parpadee y la otra es, que cuando llegue a cero se detenga y tambien parpadee, pero con eso todavia no me he puesto. Primero queria solucionar lo anterior, que para mi ya es un logro.
He hecho alguna prueba con compuertas tal y como esta en el circuito para detectar el paso por cero y parece que funciona. Aunque me da que la cosa se va a complicar un poco cuando tenga que detectar el paso por cero de los tres contadores.
Adjunto el esquema modificado. Ya digo que ahora mismo esta funcionando tal y como pretendo, pero creo que hay cosas que no estan bien.



Gracias a todos por la ayuda.
Un saludo.


----------



## miguelus (May 2, 2014)

Buenas tarde.

Mira este circuito, creo que hace (más o menos lo que necesitas)

El ajuste se realiza por medio de tres pulsadores, X1, X10, 100.



Cuando la cuenta descendente llega a 0, los Displays parpadean.

Está simulado con Proteus, puede servir de base para algo más complejo.

Sal U2


----------

